
Jodd: The Unbearable Lightness of Java - okket
https://jodd.org/
======
okket
Previous discussion from 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9278704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9278704)
(108 comments)

